
Nix × IPFS – Milestone 1 - Ericson2314
https://blog.ipfs.io/2020-09-08-nix-ipfs-milestone-1/
======
Ericson2314
And for anyone that would rather to cut to the chase:

[https://github.com/obsidiansystems/ipfs-nix-
guide/blob/maste...](https://github.com/obsidiansystems/ipfs-nix-
guide/blob/master/tutorial.md)

[https://github.com/obsidiansystems/ipfs-nix-
guide/blob/maste...](https://github.com/obsidiansystems/ipfs-nix-
guide/blob/master/branches.md)

